# Barking show who bought what



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

HOPE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,so who bought what with pics please


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bit early isnt it?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

a bit early.

no.. i would go THERE, mum!
please please take me there!


japan...



sigh..


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

nothing,didnt go...sick of hearing about it...sending me `barking` mad lol


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

I was going but things changed and couldnt get there in the end *sighs*


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

I was going to go but changed my mind someone was supposed to come round for the iggy but still not here. Looks like another day wasted mind you didnt have to go to barking already bought some stunning new leopard geckos just got to wait till they get here now lol.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i got 2 corns, a male amel stripe, and a female anery stripe, on the way home stopped of at junglephase and got another female milk snake, and on the way home from there stopped of at pets and home, and got 2 more rats, expensive day. unfortunately the only hognoses at the show were albinos for 500 each, so i'm still looking for a female.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

omg the Albino Hognoses :mf_dribble:yummy!

I got my het Albino Everglades ratsnake (george)and an unplanned high yellow Gecko (johnny)

god was it hot in there! did stay long because it smelt bad lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> omg the Albino Hognoses :mf_dribble:yummy!
> 
> I got my het Albino Everglades ratsnake (george)and an unplanned high yellow Gecko (johnny)
> 
> god was it hot in there! did stay long because it smelt bad lol


eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww lol
congrats on new additions x


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

yea it was really hot in there, didn't stay to long. did you see the pied royals, :mf_dribble: nice.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

I didn't stay long either. It was hot and smelly but there were some beautiful looking snakes there............and Nige didn't look too bad either! Genetic Gems had some drop dead gorgeous pied balls (first time I've seen them in the flesh) and the Pro-Rack racks looked really good! However, I didn't buy anything, as I was under strict instructions from "she who must be obeyed", to return empty handed........................unfortunately (for her) I bumped into the bloke who owns my local rep shop who asked me if I was interested in a 12' Burm that a mate of his wants to shift (free of payment)..................is the pope a catholic? Do you reckon I'll be able to sneak it in unnoticed?

Patrick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

i`d go with big pockets 
couldnt leave empty handed


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> I didn't stay long either. It was hot and smelly but there were some beautiful looking snakes there............and Nige didn't look too bad either! Genetic Gems had some drop dead gorgeous pied balls (first time I've seen them in the flesh) and the Pro-Rack racks looked really good! However, I didn't buy anything, as I was under strict instructions from "she who must be obeyed", to return empty handed........................unfortunately (for her) I bumped into the bloke who owns my local rep shop who asked me if I was interested in a 12' Burm that a mate of his wants to shift (free of payment)..................is the pope a catholic? Do you reckon I'll be able to sneak it in unnoticed?
> 
> Patrick.


 

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

christ, if I went to a show, I would be guaranteed to come back with something even though I'm not meant to :lol:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

You will be on the couch tonight mate, hope it's comfy.




slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

out of curiosity how much were the royal pieds going for?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

£2000 each i think, didn't look for too long or i would have been tempted, and then bye bye car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> £2000 each i think, didn't look for too long or i would have been tempted, and then bye bye car.


bloody hell...thats steep!!"!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol i thought they were supposed to be cheaper at these places!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> lol i thought they were supposed to be cheaper at these places!?


yeah thats what i thought:lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol oh yeh laura..my mums gone out for the day but she said she was thinkin about the frogs so wil llet you know later..fingers crossed lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> lol oh yeh laura..my mums gone out for the day but she said she was thinkin about the frogs so wil llet you know later..fingers crossed lol


no probs...still for sale anyways.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I got a Amel Motley with a perfect pattern there for £20. I was really pleased! : victory: It was really busy there tho and really hot, but it was very cheap and people were friendly. Worth the journey.


:lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah i didnt add that, Lovely people really helpfull and did show that they was peed off with time wasters putting there grubby hands on there stock! lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope noone touched my pied.


----------



## faqwa (Jun 18, 2007)

did u get a pied then tops?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

no but genetic gems have mine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Tops said:


> no but genetic gems have mine.


nerd are looking after my collection aT MOMENT 
i have a few thousand snakes there...i just let them look after them for me:lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

really?? =O


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Laura-LNV said:


> nerd are looking after my collection aT MOMENT
> i have a few thousand snakes there...i just let them look after them for me:lol2:


the key difference is im getting mine in a few weeks and your will still be in america waiting for payment. :lol2:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Got a ghost motley stripe/cubed corn.
Had to behave as got 4 rosy boas waiting for me at the ware show :lol2:
Was impressed by the lav blood corns and ghost honduran milk, of course the royal and boa morphs were allrite to :lol2:
Wasnt that hot in there, Hamm in December made that seem like a chiller


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i got a snow corn!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> really?? =O


i wish



Tops said:


> the key difference is im getting mine in a few weeks and your will still be in america waiting for payment. :lol2:


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:whip:

shhhhh dont burst my bubble


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi, i've just got home about 20 mins ago hehe 

I bought a pair of strawberry snows from Sean, but Nerys bought them to the show for me Thanks you too 

Amel Motley, Anery Stripe, Butter from Paul, Thanks hun

Adult Butter, Adult Ghost from Oliver, Thanks hun

Ghost from Nige, Sweet hehe

Amel Motley/Stripe, A pair of Candy Canes from the show

And thats it :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i'll get pics up later just sorting the kids out at the min

It was my first time and it was lovely and worth the train ride hehe


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Hi, i've just got home about 20 mins ago hehe
> 
> I bought a pair of strawberry snows from Sean, but Nerys bought them to the show for me Thanks you too
> 
> ...


 
nice one sam, you didn't get many then:lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> nice one sam, you didn't get many then:lol2:


Don't take the piss now :lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

and I felt naughty for buying 2 things lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Don't take the piss now :lol2:


i wasn't:lol2:, thats an impressive collection:no1:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Jay I didnt see you there mate? Allthough dunno what you look like haha


----------



## faqwa (Jun 18, 2007)

How come they got ur pied tops? For breeding?

Or u running out of room??


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

any rosy's there?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I bought nothing!

Sold my viv to Trice and a thermostat there though and got talking to old friends on the ERAC stand which was nice.

Met up with DarkDan and saw Lekkie though she disappeared out the door while I was chatting to someone else so I didn't get to say hi.

Mark & Liz walked past as I entered but it didn't twig they were them until AFTER they'd left. Sorry guys I wasn't deliberately ignoring you
(I assume it was Liz as I've only met Mark!hehe)

Ah well. The albino hoggies were nice but I'd rather keep my £500 (if I HAD £500 in the first place that is *lol*)

I didn't see anything that I wanted........but lots of nice stuff there.


I went on a nice mystery tour of Barking. Damn AA route finder didn't include a flyover/roundabout and another roundabout. Got there in the end though!!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

faqwa said:


> How come they got ur pied tops? For breeding?
> 
> Or u running out of room??


because they are the breeders im buying from
I will get her once she has an established feeding pattern.
Few more feeds and i will have her
mwahahah


----------



## faqwa (Jun 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> because they are the breeders im buying from
> I will get her once she has an established feeding pattern.
> Few more feeds and i will have her
> mwahahah


I see!!!

Thought she was already yours. What the plan then? And may i ask how much youre paying?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I plan on driving over there an picking her up in a few weeks and im paying LOTS :lol2:


----------



## faqwa (Jun 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> I plan on driving over there an picking her up in a few weeks and im paying LOTS :lol2:


 
Ever the elusive - Tops!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

faqwa said:


> Ever the elusive - Tops!


They are selling them for £2000 each


----------



## faqwa (Jun 18, 2007)

You know i would NEVER pay 2k for a car, but......a snake.....i could be persuaded.:lol2:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Well i came home with this stunning little male ghost poss het blood from Lexcorn (thank you very much for pointing him out to me - i'm chuffed to bits with him!!!) He has the most stunning blue eyes!!









This darling little 06 male Pewter from EcoRep (thanks mate - always a pleasure buying your snakes, always stunners!)
Really really pleased to have this little guy! My brother just spoilt it for me a minute ago when i showed him the pewter all curled up - he said it looked like a dog poo 










I also collected my female Russian rat from Dave - Cheers hun!!!!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

faqwa said:


> You know i would NEVER pay 2k for a car, but......a snake.....i could be persuaded.:lol2:


It worth is when they look like this mate


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

Iliria said:


> any rosy's there?


Not that I saw
Ive had a tip off of a breeder having them at the Ware show though : victory:


----------



## faqwa (Jun 18, 2007)

BIG FAT WOW!!!!


IS that the actual one?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

E.Crassus said:


> Jay I didnt see you there mate? Allthough dunno what you look like haha


 
no, i wasn't sure if to go or not, ive spent up abit this month and still waiting on a couple to pick up, the temptation would be too great:lol2:


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> no, i wasn't sure if to go or not, ive spent up abit this month and still waiting on a couple to pick up, the temptation would be too great:lol2:


Ah good plan lol
I nearly came home with a pair of plasmas, the parents would not of been pleased in the slightest, they were a bargain though.
Could only get 1 as got these rosies going to the Ware show, I expect to see you there : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

E.Crassus said:


> Ah good plan lol
> I nearly came home with a pair of plasmas, the parents would not of been pleased in the slightest, they were a bargain though.
> Could only get 1 as got these rosies going to the Ware show, I expect to see you there : victory:


 

ware show?


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> ware show?


*THE DRILL HALL*
*17 AMWELL ROAD, WARE, HERTS. SG12 9HP*​Sunday 5th August
see you there


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

E.Crassus said:


> *THE DRILL HALL*
> 
> *17 AMWELL ROAD, WARE, HERTS. SG12 9HP*​Sunday 5th August
> see you there


 
yeah, that looks good and not too far either:no1:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

When on the spur of the moment. Really wanted that pair of lav bloodreds and a nice Lavender het hypo from Lexcorn, as well as her Granite. 

Settled for a nice little anery female from Nige though!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

faqwa said:


> BIG FAT WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> IS that the actual one?


Well thats the one that ive ordered yeah. Shes my girl :no1:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Managed to leave empty handed
Which is a first.
Nice to see a few forum members:smile:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Is it just me that thought the 'show' was a complete flop?

I bought 5 spiders to justify the journey, but there were 7 of us and none of us had a good thing to say about it, such a shame.

Then caught in 3 hours of post-crash traffic.

Gary


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I went with the intention of getting a female red blood python, but there were none 

SO...

I bought a Yellow rat snake, an agressive Black (rusty morph) rat snake, A pair of Leopard geckos, and a 3 foot Bosc monitor!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I was a tad naughty and got a male lav/blood: victory:. I already have 2:6 normals het lav/blood, so looks like he will have a few girl friends.

Nice to see a few new faces and always good to catch up on old friends.


----------



## rezin8er (Jun 29, 2007)

How much were the lav/bloods going for ?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> I went with the intention of getting a female red blood python, but there were none
> 
> SO...
> 
> I bought a Yellow rat snake, an agressive Black (rusty morph) rat snake, A pair of Leopard geckos, and a 3 foot Bosc monitor!


 
was that the big fat one under the table?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

rezin8er said:


> How much were the lav/bloods going for ?


£275 and stunning:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

E.Crassus said:


> *THE DRILL HALL*
> 
> *17 AMWELL ROAD, WARE, HERTS. SG12 9HP*​Sunday 5th August
> see you there


Does anyone know if this one is any good??? Its about an hour away according to multi map


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i arrived there are about 12.30
i will never go to barking again as the place is a poo hole
there wasnt much at the barking show but i did see some lovely pied pythons i think they were
i didnt want to come home empty handed so got a amel striped/cubed corn.
i would of brought the plasmas upstairs but thought not as i could later find out they were something else and that would of been money wasted
i met niggy poo at last and his mrs, god niggy is quiet lol
i think i saw ryan chatting on the stairs but didnt say hi as he was getting into convo, i did look and wink but i dont think he saw lol
stephen was there, i said hi but i dont think he heard me
where was Nerys?
i tried looking for her but didnt see her, would of loved to say hi this time lol
im going to bass and i hope that is good, oh i forgot i saw sarah lol
nice meeting some of you
i was there about 1hr


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Is it just me that thought the 'show' was a complete flop?
> 
> I bought 5 spiders to justify the journey, but there were 7 of us and none of us had a good thing to say about it, such a shame.
> 
> ...


no gary i thought so too
i loved last years bass show


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well my daughter did well, she got a lovely female fat tail off PureJurassica, and a female albino leo. I picked up a trio of mice from Julia and my husband brought huge amounts of equipment. It was so hot upstairs though, I thought it was much busier than last year. Not sure if I saw any forum members, but nobody said Hi.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well.. i got a sinaloan milk. And a beardie.. but i didnt get any paper work on either. which i wasnt happy about  wanted to know feeding records etc etc..
plus know the sinaloan milk is a male.. But no idea of the beardie..
I'd love to find out who the beardie person was! realized i'd be happier with two, not one


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Is it just me that thought the 'show' was a complete flop?
> 
> I bought 5 spiders to justify the journey, but there were 7 of us and none of us had a good thing to say about it, such a shame.
> 
> ...


did you go through Dagenham? if so there is a weekend of a fair and town show hence the traffic in that area.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I didnt go in the end. was well pissed off, my mum got lost and we had to take my friend home because she was doing a show and so i didnt go and i was sooo annoyed wanted to hurt someone so badly. But mum said that she will make dad go to exeter with me...also an exscuse to make my dad see his parents. But yes been a bit down because i couldnt go. Hope it was all cool and that everyone missed me lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You're in heathway right? i think you said/ shoulda taken my number and i'd have come pick you up


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

you know what i should have done of that, or i could have phoned you and got you to direct us lol. i just really wanted to scream and go balistic because i was so pumped on seeing people and looking at everyones reptiles they had for show. So yea how did it go?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> Does anyone know if this one is any good??? Its about an hour away according to multi map


its the first i.h.s show at this venue around sixty tables all being well


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> omg the Albino Hognoses :mf_dribble:yummy!
> 
> I got my het Albino Everglades ratsnake (george)and an unplanned high yellow Gecko (johnny)
> 
> god was it hot in there! did stay long because it smelt bad lol


I agree with you there bex's but wonder if you did actually see me... lol as we left about the same time lol... White top.. Blue trousers.. and a walking stick.. with a man and two women.. 

Liz


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

balthazar196 said:


> you know what i should have done of that, or i could have phoned you and got you to direct us lol. i just really wanted to scream and go balistic because i was so pumped on seeing people and looking at everyones reptiles they had for show. So yea how did it go?


Come to the Basildon one when ever that is. 
I had fun  so hard deciding what to get though.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im going to basildon show


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I just got back, long day, I thought it was a good day, I bought

1.1 Giant Wonder Geckos
0.2 SHTCT Leopard Geckos
1.1 Rankins Dragons
1.1 Caramel Motley (from Nige)
Some German Giants from Paula
Taiwanese Beauty snake from Julia
1.1 Red Leg Millipedes.. so cute... and a pair of humongous snails that are probably my second favourite purchase, think those were both from tarantula barn (first was actually the giant wonders).

Nothing too tempting on the corns side, was also looking for a sunglow female leopard and there were just a few males there, not even any babies to be seen. It was HOT especially upstairs and I was suprised the show was sold out because to be honest, I think the formation of the tables could have been setup as to fit a lot more exhibitors into the space but might have been harder to navigate.. seemed like there were lots of people there 

All the prices I paid I considered a very good price and well worth the trip (and considering I left at 6:30am.. got home at 7:30pm and only spent 2 hours at the show.. it was a long trip).. I didn't really recognise anyone except Julia and Nigel though.. and I didn't go to the pub afterwards as I had to drive down to Kent and pick some baby beardies up there (and got to see 6 day old staffie puppies...:mf_dribble

Compared to the local breeders here and the options most of the local shops have I found there to be quite a lot of different stuff at Barking... although there were rather a LOT of leopard geckos.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Know who was selling the beardies next to Nige? they had them in a glass tank with a light.. with the sign like "35 quid each. or discount on more than 1"? i want to get another now  as a companion with the one i got


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh I also bought a black and a white axolotl.. they were cute, in an ugly sort of way and I have a spare fish tank.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Trice said:


> Know who was selling the beardies next to Nige? they had them in a glass tank with a light.. with the sign like "35 quid each. or discount on more than 1"? i want to get another now  as a companion with the one i got


I think Steve (ratboy) waqs next to nige babes
x


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

No.. Further over.. I said next to.. But meant the people not with Nige


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I think they were Searle (according to the guide paper i got given) or maybe Pras or Matthews/appleton.

I want another beardie same age or size soon!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Trice said:


> Know who was selling the beardies next to Nige? they had them in a glass tank with a light.. with the sign like "35 quid each. or discount on more than 1"? i want to get another now  as a companion with the one i got





Trice said:


> I think they were Searle (according to the guide paper i got given) or maybe Pras or Matthews/appleton.
> 
> I want another beardie same age or size soon!


They always look so lonely on their own :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Tops said:


> They always look so lonely on their own :lol2:


I know mate!
I really wish i had gotten 2. Lol. I'd love to get two from the same clutch.. If i can track down the person i'll definately get another off them. Didnt think at the time. all i thought was "yay.. I got a beardie, yay"


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

ell I went to pick up a pair of Black Bloods I had reserved, got there, picked them up, left by about 11.30, and then on my way home was stuck on the M25 for 5 and a Half Hours to travel 2 miles! So instead of a 2 hour journey home, it took 7 and a half hours! I'm just glad my little guys were well packed!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

*sniff* i feel well depressed about not going now  gonna have to have some retail therapy now lol


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

It was really hard to move in there. I was expecting it to be bigger. I would of sais hi to nige but he was chatting so i left him be. I quite liked the king baboon spiders they were massive.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

There are loads of beardy babies about at the moment Trice. 
Do they HAVE to be from the same parents?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well i'm pleased withmyself, getting a lush little barging, my new boy, Hypo leo :mf_dribble: (yet to be named :lol2


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

tom1400 said:


> It was really hard to move in there. I was expecting it to be bigger. I would of sais hi to nige but he was chatting so i left him be. I quite liked the king baboon spiders they were massive.


He seemed busy the whole time i was there. So i just kinda said hi, talked a lil then had my roam about.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

not a huge amount for me there but i bought a few geckos and was most impressed with the long tail i bought! just cos i think they are sweet! left pretty quick though was WAY too busy for me...


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> not a huge amount for me there but i bought a few geckos and was most impressed with the long tail i bought! just cos i think they are sweet! left pretty quick though was *WAY too busy for me*...


you would love Hamm then:smile:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> you would love Hamm then:smile:


can cope if there are chams to look at...had an op on my hand thursday (typing is a pain when your arm looks like a mummy!) and people kept bumping me...grrrrrrr and ouch!!!


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i thought i had more in my own collection than what was at the show lol
roll on bass show


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

yep lots of leos and corns/pythons and cresties but nothing a bit odd...some good inverts though..


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

how many?? *drools*


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

baby05x said:


> i thought i had more in my own collection than what was at the show lol
> roll on bass show


I agree


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

by the end o fthe day they had sold out, they dropped the to £30 (discount on more than one) and then i came back and there was an "all now sold" sign. 

And Yes the Bosc was the Fatty under the table! Lovely animal, wouldnt hurt a fly


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

baby05x said:


> i thought i had more in my own collection than what was at the show lol
> roll on bass show


couldnt agree more!


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Which one was Nigel? I spoke to a few people there but didn't find out any names . I knew who was Steve and he introduced me to Julia, but that's it I'm afraid.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

poizon said:


> well i'm pleased withmyself, getting a lush little barging, my new boy, Hypo leo :mf_dribble: (yet to be named :lol2



I swear those two are exactly the same as my two babies.


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

I came away with an adult trio of house snakes....a trio of Pines...1.1 amels...1.1 albino nelsons....

cheers Dal...


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

gargoyle1980 said:


> Which one was Nigel? I spoke to a few people there but didn't find out any names . I knew who was Steve and he introduced me to Julia, but that's it I'm afraid.



The big gay bear one in the hockey or similar t-shirt.
With no hair.  Selling corns
Right in the corner. on the ground floor, where you walk in, he's in the left row. not in the center. well he was


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Herp Awareness said:


> I came away with an adult trio of house snakes....a trio of Pines...1.1 amels...1.1 albino nelsons....
> 
> cheers Dal...


Did you buy them from the HUGE guy upstairs, with the carpet python and large rat snakes???


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

> had an op on my hand thursday (typing is a pain when your arm looks like a mummy!)


I thinks i saw you, dark short hair spikey medium height?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone see me?
with the SMILE if you're not wearing any panties
t-shirt?


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

AAhhhhh................the pervy one.:lolsign:


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Did you buy them from the HUGE guy upstairs, with the carpet python and large rat snakes???


nope the house snakes and pines where brought outside the hall....lol...( brought from a fellow member on here..lol) only the nelsons and amels from inside the hall...hehe

cheers Dal..


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

okies

One guy had a few pines, and i saw another guy buy a trio...Thoguht it was you lol


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Certainly more than last year 
Lots of leos etc, genetic gems selection was mouthwatering as were a few other tables. Not a great deal on the corns side of things but then it's a reptile, amphib etc show not a corn show lol. We got a few good bargains, had quick chats with familiar faces (was too busy to stand still for any length of time lol) I left really pleased with my 3 new babies from ace breeders. We enjoyed ourselves, nice to catch up with peeps and ogle everyones stock  Well done to everyone who worked so hard to put it together :2thumb:
See you all at BRAS !


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> by the end o fthe day they had sold out, they dropped the to £30 (discount on more than one) and then i came back and there was an "all now sold" sign.
> 
> And Yes the Bosc was the Fatty under the table! Lovely animal, wouldnt hurt a fly


:lol2: saw him,looked nice


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

He looks fat LOL

But he is great temprement, no hissing or biting, and will happily sit with me. 

gotta get a lead for him now


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> He looks fat LOL
> 
> But he is great temprement, no hissing or biting, and will happily sit with me.
> 
> gotta get a lead for him now


then he can go walkies, how old is he?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Dunno the age, at a guess about 3. 

He need to burn off some fat, so he will be going walkies, and running around the room chashing food on forceps LOL

Oh the fun of it all.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Trice said:


> I swear those two are exactly the same as my two babies.


 
lol well he might be, they had a few that looked just like this little one (still no name yet lol)


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> I thinks i saw you, dark short hair spikey medium height?


Well i have dark hair...not spikey though and am 6'1!

i was there about 10ish...


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

My first show visit was a great experience. Ended up coming away with a royal, but could of got so much more if i had the money. Did not know who to look out for, only remember a guy with a green mohican upstairs lol. Anyone from here?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> and I felt naughty for buying 2 things lol


My hubby takes good care of me :mf_dribble:



captaincaveman said:


> i wasn't:lol2:, thats an impressive collection:no1:


Thanks Jay, yours is a wonderful collection hun



Tops said:


> It worth is when they look like this mate


Wow :mf_dribble:



Trice said:


> Well.. i got a sinaloan milk. And a beardie.. but i didnt get any paper work on either. which i wasnt happy about  wanted to know feeding records etc etc..
> plus know the sinaloan milk is a male.. But no idea of the beardie..
> I'd love to find out who the beardie person was! realized i'd be happier with two, not one


Yea i didn't get any records with 3 of my corns :0( but i did with the rest :0)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice snake dude


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> Well i have dark hair...not spikey though and am 6'1!
> 
> i was there about 10ish...


Meh somone else has a mankey arm then, spikey hair and around the 5'6 mark LOL

You should have said Hi, would have been nice to meet ya!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> Yea i didn't get any records with 3 of my corns :0( but i did with the rest :0)



Annoying isnt it? i'd like to know the proper info of my new babies 
I didnt have any sort of info on my leos when i got them, but they came from someone i knew.. and trusted what little he told me.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

almost every snake i buy i dont get one.
i sold some today without, but thats as i forgot them, i have them i people pm me the address to send to .


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I went and apart from some breeder mice from Nerys thanks again:no1:
I also came home with a backache as the m25 was closed arghhh and I decided to cut through London a 64 mile return trip ended up taking 4.5 hours to get back, as everyone did the same and cut through London:whip:
I am not going to complain about the lack of Carpets at UK shows Ill just start selling at them myself I think.:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i managed to not touch the m25 as i didnt go right home, so our journey was pretty good going back.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I didnt have to touch the m25


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Come to the Basildon one when ever that is.
> I had fun  so hard deciding what to get though.


ERAC show in Basildon is the 23rd of September:smile: See you all there.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i managed to not touch the m25 as i didnt go right home, so our journey was pretty good going back.


If you hadn't noticed I am a little upset about the loooooong journey home so carry on and rub it in, I was ment to be home at 5 to show someone a snake :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

i am the "kid" with shoulder length badly brushed long hair lol
a t shirt with gold letters sayin million dollar jeans and blackish whitish trainers hahah
i gots
1x mexican red knee spiderling
5x salmon pink birdeater spiderlings
1x mexican red rump spiderling
1x chile rose spiderling
1x baby emperor scorpion
1x red legged millipede

hellyeah
:grin1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

PythonMorphs where in Surrey are you from mate
?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought...
A cobolt blue (which i checked when we got home and it was was Dead  )
Female sand boa (very happy with her , the purchase and information)

baby royal.said to be C/B and strick feeding........ no feed record no care sheet.....no questions asked Mmmmm

Chilly Rose ....good sale with buiseness card given and advice.(from different seller than the cobolt)

A pair of Garters from Athraven (thanks hon they are lovely_

2 baby cresties from Scott (very pleased with them)



All in all........well I have to I was disapointed with the lack of caresheets, information and general bothering to see if people knew what they were buying.


good to see a few of you


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

I bought...
A cobolt blue (which i checked when we got home and it was was Dead :sad: )
Female sand boa (very happy with her , the purchase and information)

baby royal.said to be C/B and strick feeding........ no feed record no care sheet.....no questions asked Mmmmm

Chilly Rose ....good sale with buiseness card given and advice.(from different seller than the cobolt)

A pair of Garters from Athraven (thanks hon they are lovely_

2 baby cresties from Scott (very pleased with them)



All in all........well I have to I was disapointed with the lack of caresheets, information and general bothering to see if people knew what they were buying.


makes mental note(to be forgotten in 5 seconds time) when Julia buys boas make sure she has reams of bumph to read when she gets home.............
g


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> All in all........well I have to I was disapointed with the lack of caresheets, information and general bothering to see if people knew what they were buying.
> 
> 
> makes mental note(to be forgotten in 5 seconds time) when Julia buys boas make sure she has reams of bumph to read when she gets home.............
> g


 

:lol2: am I a whinger ? perhaps i worry too much, but when i sold at Exeter last year I had care sheets for everything, made sure people had set ups and knew what they were taking on.......... but happy to sell to novices that asked all the right questions.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

whinger...nah,i have care sheets for all animals sold for European shows,but its not rquired here in the UK,naturally if you are going to buy a boa from me i shall write you a custom made 30,000 page care sheet,maybe:lol2:
regards g


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> whinger...nah,i have care sheets for all animals sold for European shows,but its not rquired here in the UK,naturally if you are going to buy a boa from me i shall write you a custom made 30,000 page care sheet,maybe:lol2:
> regards g


 
why thank you......... I will look forward to my Free book :lol2: when I purchase at Exeter.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

damn now she's gonna buy one just for the book!!! must get scribbling:whip:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I got a lot of caresheet information with my rankins dragons (reptile keeping.com I think was the stand..) and I got a care sheet on my snails, though there's not a lot you can say about snails.. from tarantula barn, and a feeding guide from Nige

Didnt get any information or questions asked with the wonder geckos or leopard geckos, but I suppose people expect that the only people who go to the kind of a show are already keepers, and not complete newbies?

Everything was labelled so I guess you could always do your research when you get home... like I did with the giant wonder geckos, never even heard of them before.. still bought them, because I knew whatever the setup was I could provide it really.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

The Spiny Tailed Monitor opposite Niges stall was stunning but way out of my price league.

I ended up breaking the bank and buying a £4 Hierodula Parviceps (Marbled Mantis).


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> I ended up breaking the bank and buying a £4 Hierodula Parviceps (Marbled Mandit).


I was looking at those but didn't go for it in the end, they were very nice


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> I bought...
> A cobolt blue (which i checked when we got home and it was was Dead  )
> Female sand boa (very happy with her , the purchase and information)
> 
> ...


 
so do you keep tarantulas Julia


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I also looked at the Giant Centipedes but didn't get one in the end.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We didn't make it to this show.

It's sad to see the trend of provinding no information/paperwork with animals is continuing.

At the doncaster show we bought several animals and only one came with any details at all despite us asking with every purchase.

It worries me that breeders either think that caresheets/feeding records are not worth doing or not worth bringing to sell with the animals.

Mason


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Was it any one on here that was selling the albino and normal young house snakes, as i'm regretting not getting some?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> so do you keep tarantulas Julia


The chilli rose will be my first 

the cobalt was for someone else  she looked at it today and said it looked like it had been dead sometime.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add I got my Ratsnake from Ratboy (steve) and not only is the snake beautiful Steve gave me a full caresheet (even though he knew I already had a everglades) and information over e mail. Top bloke would deffo buy from again 
x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i wasnt allowed to go, wish i had now


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> The chilli rose will be my first
> 
> the cobalt was for someone else  she looked at it today and said it looked like it had been dead sometime.


its quite an addiction, they are fascinating though, I started with a chilean rose, they are so docile and easy to keep


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

where were the colbalt blues i looked for em everywhere or am i jus dumb?? lol
:grin1:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Tarantula Barn had them, £4 each 

Gary


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

nooo way where abouts lol
im useless:smile:
:grin1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Tarantula Barn had them, £4 each
> 
> Gary


 
yeh i bought a dead one from them..just my luck


----------

